# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Все зашифрованые файлы имеют формат .STOP

## thyrex

Начала свое распространение очередная версия шифровальщика, использующего алгоритм шифрования Blowfish. *Некоторые* блоки, похоже, шифруются простым XOR.

Примеры тем
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=138765
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=138741
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=138690
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=138683

Отличительные признаки:
– к файлам добавилось новое расширение *.STOP*;
– за дешифратором просят обращаться по следующим адресам - [email protected] и [email protected].

Как происходит шифрование:
Злоумышленник получает удаленный доступ, скорее всего через RDP (стандартный механизм для последних шифровальщиков). Скачивает и запускает на компьютере-жертве файл шифровальщика. *Пароль вводится вручную* и на компьютере не сохраняется.

На данный момент (и скорее всего так и останется) возможна частичная расшифровка отдельных блоков, однако *файл все-равно останется непригодным для использования*.

----------

gep,  *Ilya Shabanov*,  *olejah*,  Val_Ery

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

